# IGS 2013 in Hamburg



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen,
letzten Samstag war ich erstmalig auf der IGS, 
allerdings eher um zu "arbeiten" denn um mir die IGS anzuschauen.
Somit hatte ich auch nicht viel Zeit und Gelegenheit mich auf dem Gelände zu tummeln.
Es ist riesig und die diversen Themen mannigfaltig.
Hier nur ein kleiner Einblick in eine der Ecken des Ausstellung....

die Ausstellungshallen, geschätzte 10 - 15 m hoch, sind teilweise sehr schön bepflanzt
 

die künstlich angelegten Gewässer schon leicht bepflanzt, beherbergen mittlerweile diverse __ Wasservögel (Blesshuhn, __ Enten)... und die gebauten Häuser sind bezogen.
Sämtliche Erdgeschosswohnungen sind noch frei, vermutlich aufgrund der IGS-Besucher, die einem in nur wenigen Metern Entfernung in die Wohnung schauen könnten, und das immerhin für Monate
 

Die Beete längs der Wege, die zu den verschiedensten Themen führen, sind gut bepflanzt, teilweise mit recht außergewöhnlichen Sorten, hier z.B. eine gut 1,50 m hohe __ Iris namens "Torero", die ich so noch nirgendwo gesehen habe. 
 

In einer der Hallen hielt ein Pilz-Fachmann einen Vortrag über die Nützlichkeit diverser Pilze, u.a. im medizinischen Bereich. Zur Veranschaulichung hatte er selbstgezogene Pilze dabei, die ich zum größten Teil auch noch nie gesehen hatte...
     

     

     

Letzten Sonntag war Pflanzenmarkt, deshalb war ich primär dort... um auf einem Stand zu helfen.
Ich selber habe mir ein paar Sachen gegönnt, u.a. diese Garten-__ Amaryllis.
Sie wird liegend in einen Kübel gepflanzt, ist nicht winterhart, soll weiß blühen. Lassen wir uns überraschen...
 

Es gab sehr schöne Semperviven zu bestaunen, teilweise blühend.
Auch wenn der Fachmann es nicht sehr schätzt, da die entsprechende Rosette nach der Blüte abstirbt, ist es für den Laien toll anzuschauen.


----------



## blackbird (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Vielen Dank für die Eindrücke, Eva-Maria.
Die Pflanzenwand schaut schick aus, muss zwar noch ein bisschen zu wachsen, aber hübsch. 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

vielen Dank für den ersten Eindruck von der IGS. Die Wohnungen sehen sehr interessant aus, doch würde ich da jetzt auch noch nicht wohnen wollen 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Ich selber habe mir ein paar Sachen gegönnt...



Wenn nicht, hätte ich mir auch ernsthaft Sorgen um Dich gemacht


----------



## Kama (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Ui, hoffentlich folgen hier noch weitere Detaileindrücke, bin im Juli auf der IGS und habe keine Ahnung, auf was man sich konzentrieren oder unbedingt gesehen haben sollte

Ein Tag ist zwar besser als gar keiner, aber sicher deutlich zu wenig, um sich wirklich alles ohne Dauerrennen anzusehen, oder? Wie viel von dem Gelände kann man denn in einer Tagestour gut bewältigen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Ich habe vll. 10 % gesehen und dafür schon 2 Stunden benötigt....
kommenden Samstag bin ich wieder da, 
mal schauen.. vll. kann ich wieder ein paar Bilder machen...


----------



## Kama (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Ich habe vll. 10 % gesehen und dafür schon 2 Stunden benötigt.......



Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, der Tag wird stressig .




Eva-Maria schrieb:


> kommenden Samstag bin ich wieder da,
> mal schauen... vll. kann ich wieder ein paar Bilder machen...




Na, ich bitte drum!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Ich war heute wieder auf der IGS,
Dunnerkiel... wat für'n Unwetter hat uns da heute "verwöhnt".
Hätte es nicht 12 Leute am Semper-Stand eines Freundes gehabt, wäre der Pavillion
während eines sehr schnell aufziehenden Gewitters nicht nur davongeflogen
sondern hätte die Ausstellung zerstört.
Wir waren anschließend alle nass bis auf die Haut.... und ich wollte nur noch heim.
Nicht ein einziges Bild habe ich heute gemacht...
Ich werde demnächst wieder auf die IGS fahren und dann hoffentlich endlich
weitere Bilder machen.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Guten Morgen Eva-Maria,
uii, das ist aber ärgerlich. Aber wichtig ist, dass niemand zu Schaden gekommen ist. Einen Semper-Stand gibt es dort auch? Ich habe geplant Anfang August nach Hamburg zur IGS zu fahren. Dann ist dort die Fuchsienausstellung der Deutschen Fuchsien Gesellschaft und dann werde ich mir die Semperviven genau ansehen. Die haben ja auch echt Potential süchtig zu machen. Ich zeige mal schnell eine Aufnahme von S. x 'Rollin Stones' in einer Schale von Milan Klika. da bekomme ich immer gleich Lust auf mehr. 
Über weitere Aufnahmen von der IGS würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Moin Karl-Heinz,
wenn Du Anfang August Semps sehen möchtest...
dann musst Du schon bei mir vorbeikommen.
Heute war vorläufig der letzte Tag der Semps-Ausstellung.
Die wird Anfang September nochmals für 1 Woche zu sehen sein, sorry!
Die bepflanzte Schale bei Dir schaut klasse aus.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
ups, danke für den Hinweis. Dann muss ich wohl umdisponieren und eventuell den September auch noch einplanen. Von Hannover nach Hamburg ist es ja auch nicht gar so weit. 




Eva-Maria schrieb:


> wenn Du Anfang August Semps sehen möchtest...
> dann musst Du schon bei mir vorbeikommen.


Ach, sag bloß diese Sucht hat dich auch erwischt?


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Na ja, "ein paar" habe ich dann auch schon 
z.B. in unserer Felssteinmauer
hier die ersten paar Meter der insgesamt 12 m langen Mauer


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

Sieht sehr gut aus, Eva-Maria. 
Die Mauer ist ja ein echter Hingucker!


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

die Mauer ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt,
bepflanzt wurde sie gleich nach der Erbauung, mit ganz kleinen Pflänzchen.
Sie steht in voller Sonne, und kriegt nur das Wasser, welches beim Beet sprengen durchläuft.


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: IGS 2013 in Hamburg*

das sind ja ideale Bedingungen für Semps und toll gemacht. Mit so einer eingewachsenen Pflanzung kann eine IGS natürlich nicht mithalten. Dort sind solche Aufbauten ja nur für einige Wochen gemacht und trotzdem würde ich mir das Ganze gerne im September in Hamburg ansehen. Mal sehen ob meine Zeit es erlaubt. Wenn du wieder mal da bist (arbeitest du dort?) würde ich mich über weitere Eindrücke der IGS freuen.


----------

